# Welche Wasserkühlung für mich?:/



## SniperFreak62 (30. Mai 2016)

*Welche Wasserkühlung für mich?:/*

Hallo!

Überlge mir in meinen neuen Setup eine Wasserkühlung zu nutzen.
Nur frage ich mich ob es ein Arctic  Liquid Freezer 240 tut oder ob ich einen anderen nehmen soll.

Schmerzgrenze wären so um die 100€, wollte erst um die 80€ aber viele sagten bei AiOs sollte man wenn auch was gutes nehmen.
Was wäre denn etwas für mich?

Das Gehäuse wäre dann ein Silent Base 600 und gehört habe ich am besten die AiO an der Oberseite zu montieren also die Radiatoren.

Ich entscheide mich für eine AiO, da ich ein Sichtfenster haben werde und ich da kein fetten Luftkühler drauf haben möchte und es einfach auch ein wenig her machen soll 

Freue mich auf Vorschläge!!!

LG


----------



## Bert2007 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für mich?:/*

was für hardware nutzt du denn? soll es nur ein blickfang werden? kann aio nicht so empfehlen. zu laut und die leistung ist nicht besser als luft. dann lieber gleich richtig, was aber auch viel kostet


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für mich?:/*



SniperFreak62 schrieb:


> Schmerzgrenze wären so um die 100€, wollte erst um die 80€ aber viele sagten bei AiOs sollte man wenn auch was gutes nehmen.
> Was wäre denn etwas für mich?



Ehrliche Antwort? Bei dem Budget ist bereits nur eine AiO möglich und die sind nicht besser als gute Luftkühler im Bereich von 50-70€.
Wenn du eine WaKü willst die wirklich mehr leistet und tatsächlich gut aussieht musste dein Budget mindestens verdreifachen.


----------



## SniperFreak62 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für mich?:/*

Klar das da nur an eine AiO zu denken wäre, aber hauptsächlich würde ich eine AiO auch benutzen für mein Sichtfenster, damit das alles nicht so "voll" ist. Ich dachte an eine Cooler Master Nepton 240M bei der sind die Bewertung super und alles andere auch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für mich?:/*

Wenn mans aus Designgründen unbedingt haben will spricht nichts dagegen - es spricht nur aus rein technischer Sicht auch nichts dafür. 

Was du am Ende kaufst ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Bert2007 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für mich?:/*

wenn dir die lautstärke egal ist!?  
ich persönlich würde dann eher auf ne richtige wakü  sparen... wenn du nur die cpu kühlen willst, dann wirds auch nicht sooo teuer und es sieht deutlich besser aus.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für mich?:/*

Die Enermax ist preiswert und brauchbar.
Enermax Liqmax II 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

